# OTA HD Antenna's



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Now that the Android thread has peaked my interest in getting rid of cable ....


Now I'm interested in the OTA HD antenna's. For those that have or have experimented any recommendation on a specific antennae ?

There are so many models to choose from my head is spinning. am hearing that some receive much more than others. 

Any words of wisdom and/or advice much appreciated as my research continues. I'd like to get rid of my Bell Satellite subscription if possible.

Mikey


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

I found this works well for me in my condo. I tried a couple of flat antenna models and they didn't pick up as much as the bunny ears.

http://m.canadacomputers.com/mobile/itemid/059247

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ota antenna*

Mike there is a place on kingston rd and port union i believe itscalled 
sals tv ...something like that...sorry havnt been by in years.
he sells everything u need including extensions for an antenna ..
lll antenna s are similar u want to look for a 4 bay or 8 bay antenna 
this guy will be able to set u up with whatever u need ..the higher the less obstructions 
the better... im not sure where the antennas are in the north 
end of the city... its deff worth it if u are ok with the less channel choice.
The other thing is duriung baf weather when reg cable goes down 
u will have tv...

There are some websites and forums on this topic as well...


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

If you can make it out to Mississauga check these guys out:

http://www.saveandreplay.com/

Tell them what area you're in and they'll tell you exactly what you need. (or email and order online)

I really trust these people, I asked for a specific antenna I thought I needed based on my research but it was total overkill. They steered me to a much cheaper one that does everything the $$$$$ model would.


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

Worth building one yourself if you have room for it.

http://www.casano.com/projects/hoverman/

I built this guy last summer and put it in the attic. I went from getting 12 channels with my ChannelMaster antenna to getting 30 something. Total cost was $25.


----------

